# Texas drug store collection



## jays emporium (Jul 10, 2012)

Last weekend I was able to purchase a collection of 130 embossed Texas drug store bottles.  They are mostly different, maybe 20-30 duplicates.  Mostly big cities, Houston, Austin, Waco, Dallas, Fort Worth, San Antonio, with a few smal towns mixed in.  The picture just shows the quantity.  I'll have these for sale at the Houston bottle show this weekend, priced reasonably, $10-$25.
 The special thing about this collection is it is part of the late Bill Agee's personal collection.  I got a few other medicine bottles too that I will keep for now.
 Jay


----------



## epackage (Jul 10, 2012)

You've been on a heck of a roll lately Jay, continued success buddy....Jim


----------



## texasdigger (Jul 11, 2012)

What med bottles did you get?


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 11, 2012)

Jays Emporium you rock!! I received the Hutchinson Sodas I purchased for you yesterday. I very very pleased with the transaction and would highly recommend that anyone interested in some of Jays bottles to do so with complete confidence that you are going to get what he says youâ€™re going to get in the condition he says that in is in. I'm beyond pleased with the purchases I made from him and sure you will be also. Thanks SK


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments, stumpknocker.

 Brad, the medicines I got from Agee's collection are not Texas bottles.


----------



## jkeeney (Jul 11, 2012)

Jay, 

 It's been a while since I've been in the forum.  I can't wait to see your collection at Houston Bottle Show.  It looks like a great collection.  I have a few bottles you may want to look at to add to your collection [8|] A Soda from El Campo- still full and a medicine from Galveston - dug bottle with a ding but still pretty good shape. 

 You can stop by our table http://www.theoldbottle.com to check it out at the Houston Bottle Show.  They're not in the store and they won't be on display; so just stop by and ask for them.  I look forward to meeting you "In Person"[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> You've been on a heck of a roll lately Jay, continued success buddy....Jim


 
 And you haven't been Mr. Jim?

 PD


----------

